# what type inverter to run 180watt tubular heat tube



## Lauro (Jul 11, 2012)

I only have a two berth iveco daily and have purchased a three foot tubular heat tube philips and was wondering if I could run it via a inverter from liesure battery and would the battery keep it going all night?????


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

180W at 240V equates roughly to 15 amps at 13V. To run all night, that would need something like a 220AH battery for a 12 hour run and leave the battery in a rechargeable condition.

The actual capacity needed is 180AH based on 12 hours at 15A, but a 220AH battery would cover that with a little reserve.

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Seems to me a lot of hassle for very little heat.

Dave


----------



## Lauro (Jul 11, 2012)

any suggestions for a safe heat source?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are not on EHU then your options are VERY limited !!

I assume you dont have space for the "normal" truma type gas heater?? You could look at a Ebsacher (wrong spelling I know :roll: ) Diesel heater, but they aint cheap.

Your 180 watt tube heater is not going to give you much heat either (think 2 x 90 watt light bulbs worth) and I reckon you would be very lucky to get many hours heat out of your leisure battery, sorry!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any other kind of free standing propane or paraffin heater will cause lots of condensation.

Sadly your stuffed.

Ray.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Try a lorry scrap yard and pick up a second hand night heater


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Try a lorry scrap yard and pick up a second hand night heater


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

if you look for a lorry heater check its not 24V

joe


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Eberspacher and Webasto are the two main manufacturers of diesel and petrol cab heaters, but as jodenise says, watch out for most are sold for trucks and will be 24V powered.

Alternatively you could fit a gas-powered warm air heater, but these tend to be major installations and not a DIY job.

Peter


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I you are worried about overnight a feather duvet should do the trick. Otherwise as others have said a battery and inverter is not going to be a good way to stay warm during the day. Gas or diesel fired blown air would be the way to go if you are looking for a low budget application you might find a scrap caravan with blown air BUT make sure that you get the gas installed properly.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Eberspacher and Webasto are the two main manufacturers of diesel and petrol cab heaters, but as jodenise says, watch out for most are sold for trucks and will be 24V powered.
> 
> Alternatively you could fit a gas-powered warm air heater, but these tend to be major installations and not a DIY job.
> 
> Peter


You do see 12 volt variety on fleabay sometimes. Usually ex PO vans.
You can get new but the last time I looked they were upwards of £700, at least.
If you go for one of these, you need a silencer and a rubber pump mount otherwise you will hear ticking.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi 

Eberspachers are very good, but I would get a new one unless you can see a secondhand one running. Spare parts can easily add up leaving you spending the cost of a new one after a lot of faff!

You can get water heating versions or air heaters. Mine is 5KW and heats a hot water cylinder for the shower etc, then has a heat exchanger to heat the camper with an air blower. Additional cost! And needs a decent battery capacity too


----------

